# Male or Female



## scuba_bob

What one do you think makes the best companion?.. I've had one female dog and one male dog and that's not a big sample size for me to decide on. From my experience my male was very affectionate and just had to be by me all the time when I was around and would always keep an eye on me! haha he was always very playful, sweet and gentle and I built such a strong bond with him. 
The Female I had before was very independent showed affection when she wanted too, was very sweet but only when she wanted too wasn't as playful or bonding as my last male. Although she was a great dog and had a lot of fun with her I never had anything close to the same bond with her that I had with my last male. Is this how it is?... Males seem to bond better and want to be around their people all the time? and Females are more independent and show less affection and playfulness?. I want to get another dog soon not sure what way to go, but I want a dog that was like my last dog build a very strong bond with, playful, fun and affectionate. 

Male or Female?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have/had both...I started with males, and I gotta say, I love my male gsd's,,mine have been as you describe, plus, kinda doofy, (in a good way), mature slower, more velcroey, easy trainers, biddable.

My females (and I am on my second one), were/are both affectionate, I do see more independence, but as in, more daring, ready to try anything without hesitation, matured faster, more possessive of myself.

For example, whenever out with my males, they would always be rightthere, my females would be exploring, maybe ahead of me, but ALWAYS checking in, .

Kinda hard to explain.. Right now since I have a female, and my males have all passed, my next one will be a male

Only you can choose, and it's not so much gender as it is personality/temperament, altho I do see differences in the genders


----------



## Lilie

I get along better with males. I don't know why.


----------



## valreegrl

In my opinion, gender is an afterthought and personality really depends on the dog itself. 
But I like where you are going with this so let's see what everyone says about their personal dogs one way or the other and take a pseudo survey 

My male is VERY affectionate, however has a ton of energy and can be a handful in lots of situations. Some issues are environmental for many reasons but still the same. He is smart and VERY driven. But he relies on cues from me every step of the way for reassurance and can be overly-sensitive. However, he is VERY clean when it comes to eating/drinking.

My female is not nearly as affectionate. She is much more laid back in EVERY situation. And extremely independent. She is driven, but not as much as my male, but still very smart and enjoys working. Her dog language skills are top notch compared to him and has calmed situations in many instances. She is VERY dirty when it comes to eating/drinking and enjoys a good bowl dump just about every day. 

Can't wait to see how the male/female thing compares with other's answers as well!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I have both and love both but if I were forced to choose I would go female. I describe the difference between the two similiar to the difference between a 14 yr old boy and a 14 year old girl. One is smarter and more mature and the other is kind of dufusy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

My male was very velcroey,possessive,needy in my opinion. My female has been very affectionate, independent, easier to train, and yes she was more mature at 6 mths. then my male was at a 20 mths. 

I am done with males for a while in all breeds not just GSDs. I am also very tired of the territorial marking. I am sorry, but its the truth. How many times does one bush need to be marked?


----------



## JudynRich

Growing up, we always had male dogs. We rescued a young female Irish Setter in 1976, and my dad almost would not take her because she was a female...that female changed all of us...now we all have females (and only females) for the last 30+ years.


----------



## scuba_bob

Thanks for all the feed back!! What does everyone think about 2 males living together?? I've had 3 males living together with no problems but that was just for one year then we all got our own places. Do you separate them when your not around or let them hang out together?.. We never had any problems but I read a lot of people do? could this be because of leadership lacking?.


----------



## Stosh

You described my females and male exactly!! Stosh is the first male we've had in a while and I was surprised at how much more affectionate he is and bonded to me in a deeper way than the females. I wouldn't have any hesitation getting a male in the future, Stosh doesn't seem to have an aggressive bone in his body- his best friend is a male gsd and they haven't had any problems.


----------



## KZoppa

in my experience males tend to get along better with males than females get along with females. We currently have our male Riley who is extremely bonded to myself and my husband. We've had several females who have been bonded but not overly needy and such. Our male HAS to follow us and check on us if we're gone for more than 3 minutes. No joke. You can clock him. My current female is only 9 months old, almost 10 months but she isnt nearly as OMG WHERE DID YOU GO?!?! As long as she knows we're all home safe she's fine. She could care less most of the time. My next GSD will be male. I'm burnt out on females for a while.


----------



## selzer

It depends on the person and it depends on the dog. Both make excellent companions. In my experience, males are a little less suspicious/protective of their home, slower to mature, and goofier all around. Their size makes them more of a deterrent. I find females smaller, easier to train, a little more serious, and less free around people they do not know than males. 

Some people, prefer males, some females, but not all dogs follow that mold. Others find males to be easier to train and more suspicious of people. May even depend on the lines.


----------



## valreegrl

scuba_bob said:


> Thanks for all the feed back!! What does everyone think about 2 males living together?? I've had 3 males living together with no problems but that was just for one year then we all got our own places. Do you separate them when your not around or let them hang out together?.. We never had any problems but I read a lot of people do? could this be because of leadership lacking?.


I have 3 males living together, not all GSDs though. 
I think as someone else said, male with male is much easier than female with female. 

I do not leave my males out together alone though. Two males are together in one half of the house and my other male is on the other half with the female in the crate.


----------



## Blazings

Interesting thread


----------



## Tammy GSD

I think, like with humans, it's just in the genes, maybe? Growing up, almost all of our dogs were males, though we did have females (not all GSD, but most were). All were equally bonded with me and never wanted to leave my side, regardless of sex.

I have 3 other breeds in the house, all males, and all think they are an extra appendage that I obviously can't live without, including one that literally has to be touching me at all times (not kidding).

2 months ago we got my female GSD, and she is almost like that. She has to have me in her sight. Even now, at 4 months of age, she will yelp and run to me if I have left or am about to leave a room. She will wake up from a dead sleep to come with me if I leave a room. Her favorite place to be is on my feet (when she is sitting or laying, either one) or with her head on my lap.

This means wherever I go in the house, I have 4 dogs following me, room to room, with two of them touching me at all times, lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

At one point I had 3 males and one female all together in the house when no one was home and never had a problem..Depends again on temperament, attitude.


----------



## LaRen616

I have lived with/owned 2 females and lived with/owned 4 males.

One of the females (family dog) is not very playful, she is more serious, cautious, friendly but not a cuddler, very smart, protective, always watching, medium energy, mature and easy to train. 

The other female was not very smart, slow when it came to training, friendly, shy and had very low energy.

The males caught on faster when it came to training, they were/are silly, laid back, friendly, velcro, medium/high energy, playful, immature, smart and big time lovers/cuddlers.

I currently own a male GSD, I prefer males but next year I am getting a female GSD.


----------



## AgileGSD

I have had a number of male and female dogs of different breeds. While there are generalizations one can make about gender, it really depends on the individual dog and the lines. My male Belgian is from a line which tend to be very macho with other male Belgians and he is no exception. Due to being around quite a few males from this line, I tend to think of Belgian boys as being that way. However, my friend had a Belgian boy from another line who was quite indifferent towards other males, as is his son. So some behaviors are certainly sex linked but may vary from line to line. Performance people often have their own preferences, always choosing males or females for whatever reason. The smartest, most trainable and highest drive dog I have personally had was a female GSD (also the hardest to manage in a multiple dog household) but my male Belgian comes pretty close.


----------



## bruiser

I've had both and this may or may not be true. But in my experience my female's urine killed the grass more then the males. I'm lessening my yard work with a male, less grass to plant. I love both sexes and now I have both a male and a female dog. Always a lot of poop to clean up though, I try and do it everyday :smirk:


----------



## selzer

bruiser said:


> I've had both and this may or may not be true. But in my experience my female's urine killed the grass more then the males. I'm lessening my yard work with a male, less grass to plant. I love both sexes and now I have both a male and a female dog. Always a lot of poop to clean up though, I try and do it everyday :smirk:


Really? I currently have nine females and have been doing everything in my power to kill off my grass, and regardless it grows, and grows, and grows. 

Well, not right now, right now it is under a blanket of snow. 

But all spring, summer, and fall I cannot manage to curb the weed at all. My girls do pee on it too. Whatever. 

I have never used grub killers, or fertilizers, or airated, or watered, or planted new seed. It just grows and grows. And I cut it. I have even waited until it was pretty deep and then cut it and let it lie there in clumps -- that did not even kill it. And I do not rake the leaves off either. If I get around to it before the big snow comes I will run my lawn mower over the leaves to break them up, but some years that first snow catches me off guard. Doesn't matter, the grass grows just fine even with tons of leaves and tons of snow on top of it for months.


----------



## Kola_2010

We have had male and female.. and I noticed that the female bonds more with my fiance and the males bond with me.... 

I dont know why.. but it just seems to happen that way.. 
Other friends I have said the same thing.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Yes a good post. 

I currently have 3 GSD's, the first 3 I have ever owned ! I would like to add another (someday soon) & really way up in the air over this.  I am wanting the new pup for agility & sz is kind of important, I want to lean towards a female & then I hit myself on the head & say, I have one that's 7 yrs & pushy/dominate over the males & think, might have a female/female issue.  Just have heard bad stories of 2 female GSD's together.

So, anyone here have 2 + that can be together 24/7 ?

That is how my pk is now & want it to remain this way, 3 GSD's or 4.  So, really not sure what would be best to add since 1 female, 2 males now. 

My female is smart, med/high energy, loving, way more independent, friendly, protective, hard headed, & eager to please.

Males, more laid back, friendly, cuddle bugs, eager to please, 1 more independent & other more at your side, protective (1 more so, very of the yard/house), 1 prob med energy & other high in work mode, soft hearted, & so far I love my males.............:wub:


----------



## arman_m

Hello group
I`m going to buy a puppy for my wife. we are living in apartment right now.
could you help me male or female will be good for us?
Appreciated,
Arman


----------

